# Project Vintage Omega Chrono 1050



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

Ive had this Omega for nearly 2 years and havent done much.Bought new -crystal from Australia ,movent needs rebiuld and case ,new pushers and seals -ill have this hopefully sorted in the next 6months pics to follow ,have you a big project ?

sorry should read title 1045 :wallbash:










Should look like this --

Photo bororrowed from Chuck Maddox tinternet


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

That's going to look fantastic when finished.


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

Faze said:


> That's going to look fantastic when finished.


Thanks hope so budget is blown but im on a mission to complete this and restore for me a omega legend -i think this model i have was only in production for 1 year .Nostagic for sure


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Does this model use the springy caseback washer like the 1040 does? It's good that you have the bracelet, those things cost a shed load of cash now.

Later,

William


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Can't you go forward in time, then we can see the restore now.


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

That is going to look sweet!


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Can't you go forward in time, then we can see the restore now.


I wish and it would be even better if i had it new :yes:


----------

